# Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 .....



## Trader Paul (15 December 2007)

Hi folks,

With the monthly tipping contest well established, here's an opportunity for
longer-term traders to show us their stock tipping skills, too ..... 

Welcome to ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ... !~!

Place your entries in this thread. New tipster's always welcome.

*Be VERY SURE of your entry, because NO CHANGES will be made ... !~!*

ENTRY CONDITIONS

Please ensure that all entries are made in the following format and on one line.

poster (lower case) ASX CODE (UPPER CASE)
L - S - (UPPER CASE) with shorts S in RED

e.g.: poster XYZ L

Please post details on the same line as per the above example.

Leave one line space before greetings, salutations and 'stock ramping'.

Deadline for all entries: Midnight 31 December 2007.

..... and here's the rules:

1) Competition duration is for one year. Starting on:
Wednesday 2 January 2008 and ending Wednesday 31 December 2008.


2) Only ONE stock (per year) may be nominated by any tipster ...
..... and only fully paid ordinary shares please.
No options, warrants or derivatives will be entered and stocks with
a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.


3) You must post a chart. No chart - no entry.

It is also desirable, that you briefly explain your reasons for making
your choice. The purpose of the chart is to clearly illustrate the
reasons for your choice.


4) You must obey the Forum rules.

i.e. ... no disrespect to other members.


5) Shorts are allowed - subject to the following guidelines:-

Anyone can enter a short - but it will be the responsibility
of the entrant to ensure that it's on the official ASX list.

If any other competitors lodge a protest that the stock is
not on the list - and that proves to be the case - then
instant disqualification will follow. This link is available
to verify shorts http://www.asx.com.au/data/shortsell.txt


6) Judge's decision is final and no correspondence will be entered
into and the winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs
the best in percentage terms between 02012008 and 31122008.


7) All entries will start with closing price, on 31122007.


8) *Results* will only be updated on a *MONTHLY* basis.

happy trading

paul



=====


----------



## the barry (15 December 2007)

the barry BMN

reason: updated resource in jan, followed by final resource in march.
2. Drilling to test next targets
3. Expected for the U spot price to increase.
4. Bullish chart

3. Chart







Can someone explain how to post a chart please.


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2007)

the barry said:


> Can someone explain how to post a chart please.



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## bigt (15 December 2007)

bigt TRH L

Iron ore will be strong throughout 2008 IMO. TRH have secured a drill rig for Jan and will commence drilling on their prospective tenements (haematite, so DSO is the target). They have over 45km of BIF to drill.

Has only just started to get some real market attention, recent Carmichaels report picked TRH as their speculative iron ore pick (see TRH website).


----------



## TheAbyss (15 December 2007)

Theabyss QGC L

Continually proving more resources and they are sitting on the largest known CSM resource in the area. Well managed and getting a lot of interest from the big end of town. They dont get the rapid spikes that others might however they are continually improving.

Plus i have owned them since .25.


----------



## hangseng (15 December 2007)

hangseng AAR *L*

Reasoning:

AAR has outperformed the ASX by providing a return of over 200% in the last 2 years, most of that in the last 12 months. I believe this rate of return will be easily met or exceeded in the next 2 years.
Metallurgical testwork will confirm positive CPS extraction results
PFS for Koongie Park will be announced
Roadshow will commence
Victoria River Downs will come to light following advanced exploration activities confirming the indicated potential of a USD$12billion + Zn deposit
Mandilla will once again provide cash from the eastern bedrock  area


----------



## Agentm (15 December 2007)

agentm ADI L

just a hunch 2008 will be good 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15952&stc=1&d=1197677179


----------



## prawn_86 (15 December 2007)

prawn_86 TMR L

1. Already a copper producer
2. TSX listing next year
3. Doubling throughput capacity
4. Agressive exploration in nearby IOCG fields
5. Armenian gold project exploration.
6. Armenian gold first sales from tailings etc (hopefully)
7. Smart Investor stock to watch for 2008
8. Brokers valuations of approx 40c +
9. Top notch management
10. Looking into development of Iron ore strategy in existing tenaments


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2007)

Members please note, 

Trader Paul has requested some pretty basic information for you to submit your pick for ease of compiling the tips.



> ENTRY CONDITIONS
> 
> Please ensure that all entries are made in the following format and on one line.
> 
> ...




Please help him out.

Cheers, kennas


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 December 2007)

wysiwyg FER L

Nearing the end of trials for cancer detection method (DYOR)


----------



## Lucky_Country (15 December 2007)

Lucky_Country MON L

US dollar falling gold rising.
MON ramping up production high exploration potential realised and TSX listing !


----------



## MS+Tradesim (15 December 2007)

ms+tradesim CVN L

1. Way ahead of targeted production
2. Record oil flow rate for Thailand
3. 30 more wells to come in 2008
4. Outperforming sector
5. Oil prices will probably stay high in 08

PS. The red and blue arrows are NOT entry points. Just indicates going above or below MA for sector.


----------



## Enoch (15 December 2007)

enoch MCO L


----------



## marklar (15 December 2007)

marklar HLX L






m.


----------



## lazyfish (15 December 2007)

BAS - Bass Strait Oil Co (L)

Too lazy to state a reason, please DYOR.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## 2BAD4U (15 December 2007)

2bad4u - WBC  L

1. Spare cash from recent BT Float
2. New CEO (Female)
3. Females love to spend money


----------



## thewahaman (15 December 2007)

thewahaman MXR L

I'm up to my eyeballs in this, so it may just be wishful thinking


----------



## surfingman (15 December 2007)

surfingman BOW L

See the bow thread, etrade's down, the ASX charts sure are ugly....


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 December 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> With the monthly tipping contest well established, here's an opportunity for
> longer-term traders to show us their stock tipping skills, too .....
> ...





Tp ..... no prize like a book or something?
Maybe a writer/publisher could donate an upcoming 2008 book release as a promotion I would really look forward to the prize when i win the comp.

Thanks for running the comp. Trader Paul.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2007)

so_cynical SBS L

Sub Sahara Resources

1. Market Cap: 40,100,000 (approx)
2. Approximate total inferred & indicated Gold resources/reserves, in excess of 1.7 million ounces....1.3 billion+ $ in gold. 
3. 20+ million worth of shares in 2 Canadian mining company's.
4. No debt and 3 million in cash, JVs with Barrick and Resolute.


----------



## grace (15 December 2007)

grace    GIR   L

Giralia (by the end of 2008 expect that they may have done some more spin offs of iron ore holdings so might have to add a bit together)

They have holdings on iron ore (all hematite except one magnetite), gold, nickel, uranium (immediate next door to Beverley mine - JV with Heathgate), zinc and copper.

Their spin off of RHI (Red Hill Iron) they still own 16.8% of this Company.

1.   Beebyn Weld Range (6km strike extension from MIS)  Target 10 - 20mtonne (half already drilled) JORC 7.2mtonne 57.2% FE
2.   Beebyganna Hills target 30 - 50 mtonne.   15kms south of weld range - drilling soon
3.   Eeeraheedy   Target +1 billion tonne (first round drilling just in - waiting on approvals to go for main targets), to be drilled 2008
4.   Western Creek (Pilbara) next door to BHP
5.   McPee Ck (8km strike BIF and 3.5km CID) 80kms from FMG rail
6.  Yerocoin (magnetite 5km strike) 1km from rail line and 150 kms from Perth


----------



## the barry (15 December 2007)

the barry said:


> the barry BMN
> 
> reason: updated resource in jan, followed by final resource in march.
> 2. Drilling to test next targets
> ...




Just adding the chart now. Thanks for your help kennas.


----------



## lamot1 (17 December 2007)

lamot1 TLS L

When the market implodes sometime around March next year this may be one of the few stocks to hold its value :beat:


----------



## UMike (20 December 2007)

umike CBH L




(chart lifted from another user ..... Thanks  )

Easily my most profitable share traded in 2007.
Not because it went higher and higher but because I bought in the buying range 50 to 57c and sold in the 59 to 65c range and did it often.

I really believe at some stage, with the help of rising base metal prices,  this share will increase in value and/or some party will try and gain control/takeover this stock.


----------



## namrog (21 December 2007)

namrog LNC L

First post on this site and never posted a chart before, so here goes.
Linc energy is an aussie company in its infancy, using innovative but proven technology, combining UCG ( underground coal gasification ) and GTL ( gas to liquids) to produce gas and ultra clean diesel.
A relatively clean / green energy source to help combat climate change.
Very good management, who are progressing step by step to build this company, and keep their shareholders well informed .

Dont believe it ! a chart appeared, cheers


----------



## Real1ty (21 December 2007)

real1ty WPL *S*

Surprised i'm the first to short a stock

Supposed logic

U.S slowdown 
Less demand worldwide
Speculators take profits
Oil price drops to app $70.00
Higher costs, history of production problems.
=
Big share decline

*I reserve the right to change my mind and stock by the 31.12.07  *


----------



## explod (21 December 2007)

Macmin Silver.....MMN

Prescious metals will rise considerably over the next 12 months due to the weakening US$.  Thier sub-prime woes are but only a part of the decay happening in America.   Compared to gold silver is in short supply and undervalued in my view.

The Macmin Silver mine is now a producer and located just east of Brisbane has no soveriegn risk.

On the chart it will be seen that the stock reflects the current moves in the p/m markets and is beginning to firm in line with a gradual rise in current silver price.    I would anticipate a price of .80 cents for this stock if the current money raising transfers well into increased mine output.


----------



## chops_a_must (21 December 2007)

Real1ty said:


> real1ty WPL *S*
> 
> Surprised i'm the first to short a stock



Geez that looks ripe for a short. Perhaps going into a C.

CNM is my pick, and is a long trade. Purely because of blue sky potential. May even have deals signed next year. And I doubt they will have to raise too much capital with government seemingly wetting their pants over the technology.

My 2008 shorts will be (and these aren't picks, but would be my next ones) ORG- massively bearish chart formation, BBW - debt problems in a credit crunch world, and WES - ending a very long term W5 by the looks.

Charts are for CNM and ORG:


----------



## stormbringer (22 December 2007)

GDY L

Leading the way in developing geothermal energy in australia.
Without question is 18mths-2yrs ahead of the competition.
Has the largest know geothermal reservoir in the world.
Hab3 and circulation test on track to be completed in the first quarter of 08, which will establish the first JORC compliant geothermal resource in Australia.

Lastly, my favourite piece of research shows that previous studies have shown that the potential geothermal energy from this project is the equivalent of 50 billion barrels of oil. Do the maths.

I hold this stock, obviously : )))


----------



## ormond (22 December 2007)

SLV-
Low cost PGM producer.
Will have 4 chrome re-treatment plants by the end of 08.
Development of the Everest North platinum mine.


----------



## ormond (22 December 2007)

ormond SLV L
Would help if i read the rules!


----------



## bhiggins (23 December 2007)

bhiggins TGS (L)

High sovereign risk especially at moment with license review in process by DRC Government hence all operators in the COngo have been hammered last few months. Upside potential via from the following:

- License confirmation, JORC early next year with large copper / cobalt resources plus a TSX listing in March 08.


----------



## bhiggins (23 December 2007)

Heres the chart for TGS - just read how to post - yippee.


----------



## bigdog (23 December 2007)

bigdog IAG L

52-wk High	$6.6300
52-wk Low	$4.0500
Last Price 	 $4.1000 (38% fall)


Downgrade makes IAG a takeover target article October 26, 2007
Looks like it is nearing it's bottom, perhaps 
IAG NSW Storms Update 
Sustainability Report 2007 
Lost more than 38 per cent from its market value this year.
Commercial insurance for instance in this country at the moment ... in this financial year is pretty near break-even for the industry
IAG delivered a 27 per cent dip in 2006/07 profit to $552 million due to higher storm claims, lower investment earnings and soft markets.
Should be classified as DEAD CAT BOUNCE alert


----------



## Go Nuke (23 December 2007)

gonuke *ROY*(L)

Some great hit recently with iron Ore deposits.
Infrastructure not a problem thx to GBG
A number of Iron prospects on the go.
AND..
Large Uranium prospects in the U.S (though in their early stages)

I'm still very bullish on Uranium (unfortunatly someone already took BMN and wasted no time in doing so! )Thx the barry!

Anyway, so my pick is ROY


----------



## stormbringer (23 December 2007)

stormbringer GDY L

Leading the way in developing geothermal energy in australia.
Without question is 18mths-2yrs ahead of the competition.
Has the largest know geothermal reservoir in the world.
Hab3 and circulation test on track to be completed in the first quarter of 08, which will establish the first JORC compliant geothermal resource in Australia.

Lastly, my favourite piece of research shows that previous studies have shown that the potential geothermal energy from this project is the equivalent of 50 billion barrels of oil. Do the maths.


----------



## pan (23 December 2007)

Hello

jms L

iron ore junior stock 

thanks

pan


----------



## pan (23 December 2007)

sorry 

pan JMS L


----------



## Nathan_b (23 December 2007)

id like to have CNP please,

for obvious reasons.



merry xmas everyone.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 December 2007)

doogie_goes_off FXR L

Oversold IMO, Nickel producer, oustanding exploration strategy + targets, always active drilling, reserves should  be re-calculated at ~ end of financial year (like this this year), 2 processing plants available for concurrent production of different metals, large Iron ore project to attract JV cash, exposure to booming cobalt price. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## bakes (23 December 2007)

bakes EPR L

Here goes nothing!

May have broken long term downtrend which can't be seen in chart below.

Recent rights issue raised $10M at 4cents in Nov 07 which saw price drop back close to that level but has risen slightly since.

Planning to drill 2-3 wells onshore early in 2008, possibly 1 or 2 offshore late in 2008. See Investor Presentation dated 22/10/2007 for more info.

DYOR and have a very Merry Xmas and a wonderful, successful New Year!


----------



## Miner (24 December 2007)

Joe

My tip LSR Loadstar
Reasons : promoted by Dio - a good resource explorer.
Gold resources spin off from DIO.
iSSUE got oversubscribed still trading at 16-17 cents against issue price of 20 cents. 
Good fundamentals (in my opinion) and with gold price increase it will go up.
Only 319 or so shareholders so the major shareholders will stop any acquisition hopefully to buy by outside parties.
Regards


----------



## imajica (24 December 2007)

AQA - Aquila Resources

Reasons: has 266 MT jorc iron ore resource - with major possibility for increase

has multiple coal mines and other projects 

the biggest iron ore resource outside the two majors and FMG will receive a lot of attention in 2008


----------



## Nathan_b (24 December 2007)

sorry didnt knw how to attach chart yesterday.

i think in 2008 CNP *WILL* bounce back in the black.

obvious reasons.

please find chart attached for CNP.

cheers.


----------



## Sean K (25 December 2007)

Can I tip cash at the RBA return?


----------



## agro (26 December 2007)

agro FDL L

- est 325 to 390mt averaging 56% hematite iron ore
- right next door to FMG's solomon tenament (1b iron ore find)
- Use of FMG's rail network 
- JORC and drilling expected in the near term
- Potential for contracts with Chinese
(edit - my submission is expected to change to 'Flinders Iron' upon division of the 2 subsidiaries)


----------



## finnsk (26 December 2007)

Finnsk NAL L
When they get there new needle free syringe op and running will go bang busters


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (26 December 2007)

JeSSica WaBBit CUE L

I bought this over a year ago now to hold for 2008's activities and i reckon i might just give you guys a run for your money with this one. 
I'm looking for 70cents by end of year, currently 21.5 cents???

Reason

- SPC looks like they will continue to buy shares in the business providing opportunity for upward pressure on share price
- Recent joint ventures look promising
- Maari will begin production in 2008 significantly boosting revenue
- Income from Oyong & SE Gobe has been calculated at $55 per barrel, oil is at $90 per barrel so income will exceed forecasts
- Several other interesting items in the pipeline

Time will tell, good luck to you all. I have a feeling 2008 is going to be a VERY good year.........................Lets kick some butt!!!


----------



## Peakey (26 December 2007)

peakey SDL L

SDL has had a strong run in 2007. 
Iron Ore looks set for another strong year in 2008. 
SDL potentially sitting on large IO deposits in Cameroon.
Initial drill results due in 1st quarter of 2008 (some would suggest 'overdue' ).
Potential corporate activity, (although the GBG merger failed, there could be other activities in the wings).
Chart: The share price has retraced from its .865 high on 2/10/07 down to .45 on 24/12/07. There seems to be support here at .40 (share placement was also placed at this level)


----------



## Riles (27 December 2007)

riles SUR L

Reasoning:
IF they get awarded new oil exploration block with JV partner CVN they may just hit some targets by year end which would send their SP on an upward trajectory.


----------



## bvbfan (27 December 2007)

bvbfan MOL L

Construction of Spinifex Ridge project for 2009 production.
Rebound in world economy/copper prices.
Moly for use in steel manufacturing.

Chart (not that I see a point of a chart on a fundamental play)


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2007)

Trader Paul  THR  L

Hi folks,

THR ... know nothing about the fundamentals of this one,
but expect some BIG news as several positive cycles come
out to play, around 28032008, 07072008 and 03112008 ..... 

Happy New Year

  paul

P.S. ..... figure GOG should have a good year in 2008, as well ... !~!



=====


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2007)

Geez... CNM just wiped out 30+% of next years gains for me. :asdf:


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> With the monthly tipping contest well established, here's an opportunity for
> longer-term traders to show us their stock tipping skills, too .....
> ...






Hi folks,

As per challenge rules, above:

*3) You must post a chart. No chart - no entry.*

To be fair on everybody, please be sure to post a chart with your entry !~!

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## Real1ty (27 December 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Geez... CNM just wiped out 30+% of next years gains for me. :asdf:




I'm sure you can use you bank balance to comfort yourself though


----------



## pan (27 December 2007)

Ok got it with a chart

pan JMS L

thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (27 December 2007)

Hi folks,

miner   LSR ..... need chart .... long or short?

imajica AQA ..... need chart ... long or short?


happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Synergy (27 December 2007)

Synergy BLG L

I think Blueglass has good potential with a product that perhaps hasn't been correctly valued by the market. I'm hoping a year will be long enough for the value to be realised. I also like the fact that its sitting at around 50% of its peak value with no fundamental change.


----------



## resourceboom (28 December 2007)

resourceboom EKA L

I think its the best leverage to the Sugarkane discovery which I hope will finally be proved up, and assuming the company will not be taken over!!


----------



## sam76 (28 December 2007)

sam76 vsg long

2008 should be a big year for vsg.

The company will know if it's Funhaler is a success and the merger with cce will have been completed.


----------



## tigerboi (28 December 2007)

tigerboi-TRM...

only listed this year april however they have got huge gold grades in their nt

tenements,so i expect a big 2008,also they have a tenement inthe pilbara 

that will havelots of io...


----------



## Icharus (29 December 2007)

Icharus EPG L

EPG has approx 7000 sq Km's of permits in France and Italy for CBM and CMM Gas in Place (GIP) in 7% of Lorraine permit (68 sq Km's) is estimatated at 990 BCF.
Planned activity for 2008 include pilot project at Lorraine which will result in the GIP being transformed to a 2P reserve status.

Gas in France sells for 6 - 8 Euro approx 4 times here in Oz

EPG is the successful tenderer for Gazonor.SA in france that is a gas producer of 2PJ/year with 30PJ of 1P reserves. If/when the French government signs the final contracts this will also add significant value


----------



## Annwn (29 December 2007)

annwn STO L

For a 12month pick I decided to go for a larger cap that can move along rather than a 'specci' type

Reasons:

Combination of Fundermentals and TA 

- Share cap removed by SA Govt in November
- PE Ratio 13.34
- Assets > 5 Billion
- Largest producer of gas to Aust market
- Annual production of 57.3 million barrels of oil equivelant
- Recently made double bottom 
- trading above 200 MA     :bounce:

Cheers


----------



## Bomba (29 December 2007)

bomba RMG L

Reasons:

1. Holloman Corporation has 60,000,000 shares- one of the largest privately owned US Oil & Gas services companies.

2. Part of the Ascent Stable - successes include BLR, DYL, WMT

3. Finally, because it's time this baby moved north


----------



## rederob (29 December 2007)

rederob BSM L

Bass Metals is an underpriced producer that has moved from cash burn to cash earn.
Presently it is at a cycle low, and should move through consolidation - 35cents - in the next few months.
I anticipate BSM closing the year a shade under a dollar, although could go higher if its drilling program hits some juicy targets.
The chart below shows why now is exactly right time to enter if you are not already on the stock, or want more (its very tightly held with only 110m shares/options on issue).


----------



## Prospector (30 December 2007)

Prospector FMG L


Coz Agro stole my pick FDL :

He he, that graph tells a lot - trading as FMGDA until January 4!


----------



## scsl (31 December 2007)

scsl MFS L


----------



## Sean K (31 December 2007)

If I can not choose the cash rate then...


kennas CYL L


Because it is the lowest market cap stock in the mining sector that I can find with prospective ground and a couple of good directors. 


Yogi, sorry I can not post a chart at this time as I am in a fishing village on the Caribbean coast of Columbia and I have no idea how to download a chart and make it into a file in Spanish. I will do so as soon as I can find some wireless for the lap top.  Please, please!!


----------



## grubram (31 December 2007)

A fundamentally sound company,I'm expecting it to perform well in the short term and long term


----------



## JimmySwell (31 December 2007)

jimmswell EQN L

According to the Fin Rev, Equinox is a potential takeover target in 2008 by Oxiana and/or Zinifex who are eyeing off EQN's copper mine(s) in Zambia. Free market competition means that two cashed-up suitors could potentially cause the price to climb, beyond anything that the price of copper may do in 2008.


----------



## Trader Paul (31 December 2007)

..... last day to get your entry in tipsters ... !~!

HAPPY NEW YEAR

   paul



=====


----------



## chewy (31 December 2007)

chewy TTY L

Reasons
- Already a current producer/seller of Iron Ore
- Smallish market cap (275 mill)
- High grade Hematite
- Great location - close to Darwin Port with no rail issues
- (and its the only stock i own that hasn't been picked yet


----------



## Trader Paul (31 December 2007)

grubram said:


> A fundamentally sound company,I'm expecting it to perform well in the short term and long term




... what is it grubram ... ?

... short or long and why ...?

... please refer to contest rules ... !~!

Happy New Year

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (31 December 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> miner   LSR ..... need chart .... long or short?
> 
> ...






..... need more info here, folks !~!


----------



## canny (31 December 2007)

canny CVI L

Enough projects to ensure one good success to lift this into hte over $1 status...and then who knows where - depending on results etc....


----------



## bryan_palmer (31 December 2007)

bryan_palmer AQD L

Reason: Drill results coming out soon to follow previous good results. Close to existing infrastructure (Rio train line).


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 December 2007)

AussiePaul72  MUN (Mundo Minerals)  L

- Emerging gold producer
- Set to start its production phase in March 08 from its Engenho Project in Brazil
- New projects and anomolies with much promise being targeted through further drilling and development in 08

Good luck to all!!


----------



## Trader Paul (1 January 2008)

Hi folks,

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 entries, below ... 

HAPPY NEW YEAR and a prosperous 2008 to everybody.

happy trading

   paul



=====


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 January 2008)

aae


----------



## prawn_86 (1 January 2008)

Thanks Paul,

Its good to see ASF members going beyond just a 'standard' forum and all contributing in their various ways 

It also makes life easier for us Mods.

Thanks once again and a happy and prosperous 2008 to all.


----------



## Real1ty (1 January 2008)

Well i have certainly stuck my neck out.

The only one to short and shorting an Oil/Gas producer 

Lol, it's not the first time i've gone against trend and i'm pretty sure it won't be the last.

Good luck to all and special thanks to TP for running the comp.


----------



## Trader Paul (1 January 2008)

Tysonboss1 said:


> aae




..... for late-comers !~!

We will include you in the 2008 challenge, at the next update ... BUT, 
you MUST read the rules and post a chart, along with your reasoning
for the entry, BEFORE the market opens TOMORROW ... ie 10 am ... 02012008. 

happy new year

   paul

P.S. .... and be sure to format your entry, properly ... !~!

           ( your nic) BHP L (or S)



=====


----------



## wildmanchris (1 January 2008)

wildmanchris COK L

Looking to aquire this year


----------



## explod (1 January 2008)

explod said:


> Macmin Silver.....MMN
> 
> Prescious metals will rise considerably over the next 12 months due to the weakening US$.  Thier sub-prime woes are but only a part of the decay happening in America.   Compared to gold silver is in short supply and undervalued in my view.
> 
> ...




Hope not too late, but going Long


Some of us would not wake up if we were hit by a brick.


----------



## legs (1 January 2008)

Legs PEM L 

Takeover offer hopefully or aquiring more mines with surplus cash.


----------



## Gundini (1 January 2008)

Ok, I'll have a go. A year is a long time!

Gundini SNV L

This is a brand new listing, with a well managed team, and primed for growth. Taking into account my prediction for the world to follow the USA into recession, I believe Silver will be a nice little hedge against a volitile and uncertain marketplace and planet. You have to go a small cap with growth to win this type of competition, so I think SNV at .20c represents excellent value.

Sinovus Mining (SNV) - Australian company investing in China. Has large silver prospects and is closing in on production. Newly listed. Year High: 21c (Dec 07); Year Low: 19c (Dec 07).


----------



## jet328 (1 January 2008)

jet328 NWE L

Like oil for 2008 and some exciting prospects in they year ahead


----------



## chewy (1 January 2008)

wildmanchris said:


> wildmanchris COK L
> 
> Looking to aquire this year




Am I the only one to find this quote funny - at least your going long lol


----------



## wildmanchris (2 January 2008)

After a big new years eve it was all I had....... 

It opened up 17% up as well so im stoked regardless


----------



## chewy (2 January 2008)

lol i don't mean the stock is bad dude - I mean read your whole post out loud - "COK long - looking to acquire this year" lol  (immature I know but hey )


----------



## Miner (2 January 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> ..... need more info here, folks !~!




Trader Paul
I missed to read your mail.
If it is not late to respond:
LSR Loadstar Resources is for long.
No chart as I am not a technical chartist but more go by fundamentals. This is going below issue price. Issued as a spin off from DIO. 
Promoters are good operators.
Gold is coming boom.
Price is on long basis.
Currently 18 cents or less and expecting to go up significantly by the end of January for sure .
Please advise if this update is of any use.

Regards


PS : I have now changed the notification for this thread from weekly to daily !!


----------



## wildmanchris (2 January 2008)

chewy said:


> lol i don't mean the stock is bad dude - I mean read your whole post out loud - "COK long - looking to acquire this year" lol  (immature I know but hey )




True - how fitting :guitar:


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 January 2008)

Miner said:


> Trader Paul
> I missed to read your mail.
> If it is not late to respond:
> LSR Loadstar Resources is for long.
> ...




*Miner* matey, here is the chart so you get in the comp.You might win first prize.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2008)

kennas said:


> If I can not choose the cash rate then...
> 
> 
> kennas CYL L
> ...



Yogi, Thanks for including me. I now have wireless in my new temporary home in Quito for the month and can get a chart out. 

Pretty bloody ugly one too....


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 January 2008)

Uncle Joe,

just wanted to ask when the annual tipping link will be posted. Not sure if that is 100 characters or less but it must be damn close.

Thanks, Jessica Wabbit


----------



## Joe Blow (24 January 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Uncle Joe,
> 
> just wanted to ask when the annual tipping link will be posted. Not sure if that is 100 characters or less but it must be damn close.
> 
> Thanks, Jessica Wabbit




Jessica - Trader Paul is organising the annual tipping competition. It would be best to contact him directly via PM about it. I'm not too sure of the details to be honest.

P.S. You only need a minimum of 100 characters in posts in stock threads.


----------



## Trader Paul (1 February 2008)

Hi folks,

Here's the first update for the Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008,
as at the closing bell, on 31012008 ..... and only 4 players with positive
returns, after the first month of trading ... 

Results may be found in table, below.

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## legs (9 February 2008)

Yahoo!!!! PEM has now made me positive...just..


----------



## legs (20 February 2008)

any chance of an update????


----------



## sam76 (20 February 2008)

Hi Paul, 

VSG has now merged with CCE.

5 cce shares for every 7 vsg held.

Cheers,


----------



## Trader Paul (1 March 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 29022008:

More players in the black, at the end of February, but only 
2 players have made it into double figures ..... 

..... and  bhiggins is blitzing the field, so far ... !~!

happy trading all

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 April 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 31032008:

       1	namrog	LNC	L	44.74% up ... !~!	

Results attached.

happy trading all

paul


----------



## Trader Paul (30 April 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 30042008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L 100% up, now ... !~!

Results attached.

happy trading all

paul


----------



## Trader Paul (1 May 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 30042008:
> 
> ...






... and for those who need more magnification, here it is in .pdf format ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (31 May 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 30052008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L almost 300% up, now ... simply amazing ..... !~!

Results attached.

have a great weekend

      paul




=====


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 June 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,  Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 30052008:    ..... 1 namrog LNC L almost 300% up, now ... simply amazing ..... !~!   Results attached.
> have a great weekend        paul      =====




paul, howdy
just a comment - Thought I'd see if those numbers averaged in the black or the red...
turns out it's in the red (unless I've made a mistake).. 

shows how hard it is to win at this game ...
If you average those results, you find a loss of   -0.8% 

If you delete the top one (namrog's 297%) the average drops to -5.7%.

And on top of that you have to subtract brokerage, ... market depth factors (which make any sizeable buy more expensive, and any sizeable sell cheaper) 
...
not to mention overheads like a beer fridge beside the computer whilst you do your trading


----------



## TheAbyss (2 June 2008)

If i was running a book i would have to make Hangseng (AAR - pfs due in July and undervalued atm imo), wildmanchris (cok - A lot in store for this coal jnr imo) and gonuke (ROY - A load of projects all of which potential company makers) equal favourites followed closely by Qgc and LNC on known form and potential to hit the line hardest. 

Interesting noone chose Brockman

Long way to go of course so we shall see.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 June 2008)

As it turned out...picking stocks in late December was just a lose lose situation.


----------



## wildmanchris (3 June 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> If i was running a book i would have to make Hangseng (AAR - pfs due in July and undervalued atm imo), wildmanchris (cok - A lot in store for this coal jnr imo) and gonuke (ROY - A load of projects all of which potential company makers) equal favourites followed closely by Qgc and LNC on known form and potential to hit the line hardest.
> 
> Interesting noone chose Brockman
> 
> Long way to go of course so we shall see.




I knew a long COK was a good idea.......


----------



## Trader Paul (1 July 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 30062008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L more than 400% up, now ... !~!

Results attached.

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 August 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 31072008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L still up more than 300% ... !~!

Results attached.

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## grace (1 August 2008)

Hello everyone.  Hasn't it been a wonderful year so far.  Out of 62 entries, only 8 are in positive.

Worthy of note, is that namrog is in the lead with LNC  Linc Energy, and the entry in this competition thread, is namrog's only ever post! 

Perhaps you should post up a bit more, so that the rest of us can learn from you!  You are certainly not a ramper.


----------



## prawn_86 (1 August 2008)

Ahh the crushing weight of being on the bottom of the pile...  Lucky i dont hold.

Time to drown my sorrows....


----------



## Trader Paul (31 August 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 29082008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L still up more than 300% ... and looking good ... !~!

Results attached.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 October 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 30092008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L now up more than 550% ... !~!

Results attached.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (2 December 2008)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 28112008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L has been clearly the winner, all year ... !~!

Only 1 more month to go ..... 

Results attached.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (1 January 2009)

Hi folks,

Results for Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2008 ..... at 31122008:

..... 1 namrog LNC L has clearly been the winner, all year ... !~!

That's it for 2008 folks, better luck to all traders, in 2009 ... !~!

Results attached.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## resourceboom (2 January 2009)

gosh, those results are horrific, I hope everyones portfolio didn't suffer as bad in 08!


----------



## grace (2 January 2009)

resourceboom said:


> gosh, those results are horrific, I hope everyones portfolio didn't suffer as bad in 08!




Only 52 stocks were up in 2008 of a total of 3000 listed on the ASX (I think it is around about 3000, please correct me if I'm wrong).

ie only 1.7% of stocks were up for the year!

PES was a ten bagger in 2008.  I'll have to check the stats and see which was the best performer, but that would have to be close.


----------



## chansw (3 January 2009)

grace said:


> Only 52 stocks were up in 2008 of a total of 3000 listed on the ASX (I think it is around about 3000, please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> ie only 1.7% of stocks were up for the year!
> 
> PES was a ten bagger in 2008.  I'll have to check the stats and see which was the best performer, but that would have to be close.




I think you are right that PES was the best performer in 2008. PES closed at $0.7 on 2 Jan 2008 and $5.33 on 31 Dec 2008. What a stunning 661% return in 12 months!


----------



## Trader Paul (3 January 2009)

Reminder to get your entry in for the 2009 competition !~!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13815&page=3

Hi folks,

Get your entry in NOW, at:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13815&page=3

Annual ASF Stock Tipping Competition 2009 ..... it seems a lot of regular
posters have not entered the 2009 challenge, yet ..... so, to give
everybody an further opportunity to enter, the final deadline has been
moved, to:

Midnight ... Sunday 04012009

..... get your entry in, pronto and if you have not entered, due to not
being able to post a chart ..... just enter, as somebody will pick up the
slack and post a chart on your behalf, i am sure ... 

And folks, if you are still hurting from the 2008 challenge ..... never
mind, just move on, with another pick in the 2009 Tipping Competition
 ..... it's good therapy ..... !~! 

DO IT NOW, at:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13815&page=3

Happy trading to all, in 2009.

have a great day

paul

P.S. ..... just do it .....  

=====


----------

